# MN boy dream come true



## lownslowbbq (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi everyone! Been following this forum off and on for years. I was finally able to do my dream job! I started a BBQ mobile food trailer! 

Who all is from or lives in MN? 
Anyone else have a food trailer? 


I've always been a stick burner guy but for the buisness I run a FEC 120 so I can sleep at night lol.  I have to say, I'm loving the ease of use and the end product always turns out. Sadly, now that my wife knows I can control and monitor everything from my phone, my excuse of needing a 12 pack of Bush light to cook is out the window. I'll always be a stick burner at heart but for now, this unit is amazing. 

Looking forward to learning and contributing when I can!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2021)

Congrats on the venture. Hope everything goes well for you !
From your neighboring state ND


----------



## sandyut (Jan 7, 2021)

lownslowbbq said:


> I was finally able to do my dream job! I started a BBQ mobile food trailer!


WOW that is a dream job!  Best of luck!  Got a website or anything?  Pick of the truck and smoker and all.!   Gotta live vicariously through you!


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeah it’s a dream job for sure. Good luck to you. I will also be watching closely.


----------



## Hammond guy (Jan 7, 2021)

Congrats!  I live in WI  and work throughout the TC metro area


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## kruizer (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from another Minnesotan. What part of the state are you in?


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from West Virginia! Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  Congrats on your Dream Job.  I'll also be on the lookout for some pics.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 7, 2021)

Congratulations to a dream venture.  Wishing you the best.

I'm in NW Minnesota and just a home smoker cooker.
The closest brick and mortar with mobile venture to me is Erickson Smokehouse

There's a number of Minnesota members.  Give them time to respond


----------



## kawboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Welcome from a fellow Minnesotan! Let us know what part of the state, wife and I love making motorcycle trips for BBQ.


----------



## lownslowbbq (Jan 8, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from another Minnesotan. What part of the state are you in?



Grand Rapids area


----------



## Millberry (Jan 8, 2021)

Congratulations...I love it when a dream comes true.  Oh the beer helps the temperature monitor--Your wife didn't know that? Is she a blonde?  LOL


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 8, 2021)

lownslowbbq said:


> Grand Rapids area


Woo Hoo!  Grand Rapids is screaming for true Q.  My wife's home town.


----------



## lownslowbbq (Jan 27, 2021)

Sorry it took me so long to get the pics up. Thanks for all the interest in seeing the trailer!


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 27, 2021)

That Rig looks very impressive.
Good luck to you. 
I hope it works out well.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 27, 2021)

WOW! That's a heck of a setup. Cant wait to see pics of what your turning out. Welcome from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 27, 2021)

That's a very impressive Professional setup!  Congrats again on realizing your dream.  

Keep us updated.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 27, 2021)

Let me know when you open for business.  I'll tell the relatives to check you out.


----------

